
Show HN: Coronavirus News Knowledge Graph - al_ramich
https://coronavirus.loomi.ai/
======
al_ramich
Side project we did with BBC as a free research tool for Coronavirus related
topics built as a Knowledge Graph. Currently, it processes all current and
historic news from BBC, CNN, Fox, and DW published on the pandemic but we will
add others soon. Any comments are very welcome. this is new and not shared
yet.

